# Before Considering Efficiency Projects, You Do This...



## Alex Tomas (Oct 3, 2018)

I just wanted to throw this out there to anyone considering efficiency upgrades.  The video discusses one aspect of consideration.   The other consideration (especially in Georgia) is whether you are truly getting the overall savings that represented.  I have seen many efficiency folks implement projects that don't know rates and the customer effectively gets half of what they anticipated.  We do consulting work in that area and would happy to work with you if needed.  Nonetheless, this video discusses the aspects of optimizing rates before embarking on efficiency and even considering rates versus the approach presented by an efficiency contractor that might incorporate a rate change (not always optimal)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds6Ko4cQtCo&amp;t=11s


----------

